# Regards to woven clothing labels



## Ruffnex06 (Feb 3, 2007)

has anyone done business with clothinglabels4u.com? Ive left them messages and emails during thier office ours. And i have yet to have a reply.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've gotten samples from them and they are an advertiser here. Lisa is usually pretty fast at responding to emails.

If it's over the weekend, it may take until the weekday to get back to you.


----------



## Bee (Jan 7, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I've gotten samples from them and they are an advertiser here. Lisa is usually pretty fast at responding to emails.
> 
> If it's over the weekend, it may take until the weekday to get back to you.


 
Yes, i am working with Lisa right now, she's insanely busy - but a super nice person, very professional. She'll get back to you!


Irene


----------

